# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  3 Lead, 4 Bight interwoven Turks head knots

## asemery

*Interwoven 3 Lead, 4 Bight Turks Head*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*interwoven Turks Head tutorial*

----------

